# cats...grrrr



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

this lil guy was bought in yesterday.....he is active and eating ,but its a nasty gash,he'll be ok


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

skinny huh...ill fatten him up for a while i think


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 16, 2005)

That is the reason I will never own a cat...


----------



## Rusty99 (Mar 16, 2005)

What exactly happend?


----------



## Rusty99 (Mar 16, 2005)

yes i agree, ive seen so many deaths in lizards, due to cats!!!


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

It's in good hands now. I have a family of Wild Blueys that produce babies every year, living in my garden and I also own a cat. I'm probably just lucky. My cat is too fat to care.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

Rusty99 said:


> What exactly happend?


....she told me she went into her garden, where she enjoys the company a few blueys.and a cat(not hers) was munching on it...shes heartbroken..


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 16, 2005)

which is why my cats only go outside on a chain. I had to sign a contract to that effect. Also because of my conscience! COuldn't have them ripping into the wildlife!!!

My beardie/turtles/fish/python and cats are all mildly interested in each other.


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

I just think my cat is so used to being around animals that it just doesn't care as long as his food dish is full.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

the practice of "putting the cat out at night",is well entrenched in the minds of a lot of people,ud think it would be a thing of the past by now


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 16, 2005)

"My cat is locked inside at night". What is it with cat people and the belief that their cat doesn't kill during daylight hours?


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 16, 2005)

Cats are natural born killers, they all have that instinct in them.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Before i start, Im not a cat hater, although i dont own one, i dont mind them at other peoples houses. But what i do hate is all the neighborhood cats coming into my yard, they are always laying on my lizard pits stressing out my lizards. Our next door neighbor got 4 cats a couple of years ago and that year i bred no lizards in my pits.I have been and seen all the people and asked them to keep them out but they think their cats have a right to go where they want. Imagine if one of my snakes was in their yard, the shovel would be straight out. In the end i told them all to keep their cats out of my yard and id keep my taipans out of theirs.Still no good. Not only do they haunt my lizards but they have been in my shed and knocked over cages of mice and once they jumped up the wall of my patio and pulled the bird cage off the wall (hopefull the birds flew away, i didnt see any feathers). I just dont get how they think their not responsible. There had my whinge.


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd start taking measures Pike, if you see them out there at night (so neighbors don't see) pick up the nice kitty go for a drive a few suburbs away and dump it  that would be the harmless way... or try to scary/hurt the cats until they stop coming and by hurt I mean a smack across the rump nothing cruel.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 16, 2005)

I hear fluoro hair paint from the $2 shop and a note around the neck about "not coming home next time" works very well.


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 16, 2005)

lol i also just thought calling the local pound might do it, if they have to pay $200 (or whatever it is there) to get fluffy out they might reconsider.
Also Mick is probably always looking for food for Brutus.


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 16, 2005)

nuthn2do said:


> "My cat is locked inside at night". What is it with cat people and the belief that their cat doesn't kill during daylight hours?



I am fully aware that my cats are killers, that's why they only go for walks on their chains. That's a rather broad generalisation. I am also a herp person, and a responsible animal owner.


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

couple years ago we had a neighbour cat bring dead blueys into our front yard, I approached the owner and she says that I'm a lyer and so I told her next time the cat is in my yard sometime bad gonna happen to cut the story short a white cat turned into a blue cat thanks to a spray can and then I called the pound week later and they came and collected the SOB


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 16, 2005)

I know what you mean by cats sitting and waiting at the wire..I got a possum trap, showed it to my neibours and told them.."The trap is being set every night and whatever i catch goes" Surprise Surprise, thier cat stays in every night. In 4 months i have dropped 3 cats at the RSPCA. I have not been told that what i am doing is illegal !!!!


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 16, 2005)

farmdog said:


> a white cat turned into a blue cat thanks to a spray can and then I called the pound week later and they came and collected the SOB



:?


----------



## playwell (Mar 16, 2005)

I gotta say I cant stand cats and some of their owners are worse than their cats.

I would not be cruel to them though. and yes I am sick of them sitting on my averies.

I like the idea of the painting them and the possum trap sounds like a good next step.

(White cat turned blue, haha)


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 16, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with owning a cat, or a dog or a dragon or a python or a frog or anything... so long as you are responsible, take care of the animal and prevent it from doing any harm.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 16, 2005)

Try rolled oats cooked for 12 mins in microwave, add a lil bit of milk, dash of honey and a raw egg. Through in a few diced grapes on top and it will fatten him up in no time.
It's what i use to give skinny lizards when i was doing WIRES stuff 

Simone.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

thx for that simone..sounds yum...im making it now.hes been eating mealworms and plum and banana with supplement


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> Try rolled oats cooked for 12 mins in microwave, add a lil bit of milk, dash of honey and a raw egg. Through in a few diced grapes on top and it will fatten him up in no time.
> It's what i use to give skinny lizards when i was doing WIRES stuff
> 
> Simone.



LMAO, the thread had gone so far off topic towards cats and everyones woes with them, that i thought you had posted in the wrong thread Simone..LOL 

Alan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Shoot the lot of them (only good for snake food (cats))


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

> Shoot the lot of them (only good for snake food (cats))


I was thinking that but as a responsible gun owner I will only mutter that to friends


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have heard that a disolved disprin in milk for the cat will fix the problem. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

> I have heard that a disolved disprin in milk for the cat will fix the problem.


works with seagulls but word of warning Don't do it at school


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> I have heard that a disolved disprin in milk for the cat will fix the problem



I've heard that too.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 16, 2005)

As a veterinary nurse i can guarantee that paracetemol/disprin of any brand will cause the kidneys in a cat to fail and the cat will over heat due to not being able to regulate its own body heat. The cat will overheat and die

Simone.


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

:evil: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 16, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> The cat will overheat and die
> 
> Simone.



Seriously, i am an animal lover. I do admit to taking cats to the RSPCA as i could never cause intentional pain to any animal..Sorry Simone


----------



## Ricko (Mar 16, 2005)

people know cats are killers and they still let them outside which is wrong in my opinion. as i have a cat and she will never go outside unless we ever get a cat run in the backyard. as they say there are no bad cats just bad cat owners. if you let your cat outside they are more than likely to kill wildlife.


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

ah and up until half way thru page 2 i was actually quite pleased that nobody had gone on about how all cats should die.

in the defense of cat owners, i think it's actually healthier for the cat to be an outdoor animal (jmo and i'm not talking about their effect on wildlife here), and i dont know if you guys understand how hard it is to keep a cat indoors who's been going out all it's life. my cat has literally broken windows to get outside and when you rent a house you usually don't have the option of tacking chicken wire to the landlords fence like a mini zoo. and even then if you owned the property i'm sure it doesn't increase the value :roll: . and yeah sure i don't let my cats out at night (sorry if that makes me dumb :roll: ) but when they used to escape at the dump we used to live in they brought stuff home they'd killed...feral house mice only tho. and now when they go out during the day they NEVER bring anything home. so you may not believe it but i do believe cats mainly hunt at night. so NER :twisted: 

people talk about how those people in that US thread are idiots cos they think snake owners are irresponsible etc, yet most people here do the same thing with cats. sorry for the rant but it's hard being a lover of both and listening to people talk about killing them...just like its hard to hear of people killing snakes :?


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

> believe it but i do believe cats mainly hunt at night. so NER


with out proof Zoe you are putting yourself on the line, predatation is not difined to specific time frames its a matter of timing and availabilites on most accounts.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

> people talk about how those people in that US thread are idiots cos they think snake owners are irresponsible etc, yet most people here do the same thing with cats. sorry for the rant but it's hard being a lover of both and listening to people talk about killing them...just like its hard to hear of people killing snakes



That's a bit rough.
Let me tell you, if your snake comes into my yard and kills my animals like my neighbours cats have done in the past, I'll either kill it or rehouse it, same as I've done for several cats.
I've no problems with people owning cats, but they should never ever be allowed to leave that persons property. We don't allow snakes to do so, nor birds or goldfish. Why are cats the exception?
I have a RIGHT to live with no cats coming into my yard. My kids have a right not to get ringworm from cats crapping in their sandpit.
If menagerie can do it, surely everyone else could?


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

i don't agree with killing someone's pet. are you saying you wouldnt argue if your snake escaped and the next door neighbour killed it because it went into their yard?


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

I often humanely kill cats that come into my yard. They destroy wildlife if they can, i have seen cats hunt and kill birds etc during the day.

I am proud too humanely kill them, and if the owner cannot keep the cat on their own property, they are not responsible enough too own the animal. NO EXCUSES


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

> i don't agree with killing someone's pet. are you saying you wouldnt argue if your snake escaped and the next door neighbour killed it because it went into their yard?


well I can't see the point most ppl would kill a reptile instantly with out a second thought, I know I and mates have saved countless blueys from shovels and other blunt objects from neighbourhood heros, a reptile to a cat or dog is not really a fair comparisons Zoes most ppl wouldn't consider wacking one as the RSPCA and police will ream you butt as quickly as you would do it, where'as doing in a reptile would have non of the same consequences. my thoughts


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

The correct thing to do would be to ensure your outdoor enclosures are cat proof. People have cats, Nothing you can do about it. Dumping them just leaves them to fend for themselves in the best way they can which includes killing native wild life. People cannot keep a cat in their yard unless they keep it inside the house. My house is a sauna, I can't afford air con so you expect me to keep an animal inside in the heat? Killing a cat just because you own herps is ridiculous. Humanley or not. You are killing an animal that is doing what comes naturally. Nothing humane in that.
There are ways to keep cats away. For example, planting marigolds. Cats can't stand the smell. So plant them around the outside of your enclosures.
I have a doggy door and my cat and dog come and go as they please.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

> i don't agree with killing someone's pet. are you saying you wouldnt argue if your snake escaped and the next door neighbour killed it because it went into their yard?



If my snake escaped, got out of my house and into their yard and killed either wildlife or one of their animals, then yes, they would be totally within their rights to kill my snake. I would not be happy with MYSELF about it. Especially if it happened repeatedly as in the case of my all the cats I have killed or rehoused.
All pets have the same rights and responsiblities. We all know that when a dog kills a cat there is an outcry from the cat loving public for it to be euthenased.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

when i posted this this i didnt want to start a "kill the cat posse"..cats r beautiful animals that should be given the same consideration as any when it comes to pain and suffering,if ur out of town a 22 calibre is quick and effectiv...closer in we need to trrap them and take the things to the pound...the disprin makes for a prolonged and painful death....


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

> The correct thing to do would be to ensure your outdoor enclosures are cat proof. People have cats, Nothing you can do about it. Dumping them just leaves them to fend for themselves in the best way they can which includes killing native wild life. People cannot keep a cat in their yard unless they keep it inside the house. My house is a sauna, I can't afford air con so you expect me to keep an animal inside in the heat? Killing a cat just because you own herps is ridiculous. Humanley or not. You are killing an animal that is doing what comes naturally. Nothing humane in that.
> There are ways to keep cats away. For example, planting marigolds. Cats can't stand the smell. So plant them around the outside of your enclosures.
> I have a doggy door and my cat and dog come and go as they please.



Now THAT is the most absurd thing I have ever heard.
I am not keeping my herps in your yard, why would it be correct for me to cat proof them?
By your logic, all my neighbours should be snake and monitor proofing their yard and houses so my animals can be allowed to do what comes natural for them.
It's very very simple, if you cannot look after the animal, don't get it.
What would you think of someone who bought a snake and was not prepared to buy it a cage and supply it with heating????????


----------



## Dicco (Mar 16, 2005)

Magpie said:


> > people talk about how those people in that US thread are idiots cos they think snake owners are irresponsible etc, yet most people here do the same thing with cats. sorry for the rant but it's hard being a lover of both and listening to people talk about killing them...just like its hard to hear of people killing snakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the exception of those that are kept as pets, I find it wrong to kill a native animal that has killed a pet, the pets were the ones brought there, whilst the native animals have always been there, and shouldn't be procecuted for living as they always have, it's their home too, but if someone was to irrisponsibly allowed their pet, whatever it may be,on several occations to kill or harm their neighbours animals, then it is understandable for that person to take action.


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

exactly bouncer. nobody tries the simple things. i had 2 people call me at the vet today with about 2 mins of each other about a product called Skunk Off (i think) which is supposed to be fantastic at repelling cats and dogs. but no, killing or rehoming someones BELOVED pet is the best way to go. people do love these animals you know, including me obviously.

why isnt it a fair comparison farmdog? almost the whole herp community wants them dead!

and what exactly do people think snakes eat in the wild? lab rats? they're eating the same stuff cats do...


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

Its not absurd at all. The fact is, cats are here, the cats in your yard may not even belong to a neighbour, they may have been dumped by idiots and are just homeless roamers. My point was, if you are worried about cats killing your herps, make sure they can't. No different to making sure wild birds can't get your lizards.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 16, 2005)

I totally agree with Magpie on this...there is no other way to put it and his is the logical answer.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

I dont kill cats because they may kill my herps, all ofmy aviaries are cat proof.

If your house is a sauna and you cant afford aircon so therefore cannot keep it responsibly DONT KEEP IT.

I will kill any cat i find roaming around in my yard, whether it is that of my good friends next door, or some stray.

And zoe, it doesnt matter what snakes eat in the wild, they are native.

Obviously you know nothing about ecological niches!


----------



## instar (Mar 16, 2005)

Couldnt a cat or cats be kept in an escape proof ,weatherproof and siutably large avairy, except when inside?  ................(dont shoot please)


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

> exactly bouncer. nobody tries the simple things. i had 2 people call me at the vet today with about 2 mins of each other about a product called Skunk Off (i think) which is supposed to be fantastic at repelling cats and dogs. but no, killing or rehoming someones BELOVED pet is the best way to go. people do love these animals you know, including me obviously.


So an animal you love is allowed to roam freely, in traffic and with poeple like me around? to crap in kids sandpits, eat wildlife and get into fights with other cats and dogs. And up here, toads for them to eat.
What do you do with animals you don't love?



> Its not absurd at all. My point was, if you are worried about cats killing your herps, make sure they can't. No different to making sure wild birds can't get your lizards.




So I should round up all the native herps in my yard that I encourage to live there, put them in a cage so you can let your cat roam free? Now that makes sense. The herpariums I use protect my animals from wild birds, however a determined cat can get into them.


> The fact is, cats are here, the cats in your yard may not even belong to a neighbour, they may have been dumped by idiots and are just homeless roamers.



Yes, and these animals should be euthenased. I don't get your point there sorry.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes cats could be humanely kept in an aviary...with modifications to make it suitable for all occasions.

Having said that, cats do NOT for ANY reason ever have to go outside to be healthy.

Simon Archibald


----------



## jezza (Mar 16, 2005)

> The correct thing to do would be to ensure your outdoor enclosures are cat proof. People have cats, Nothing you can do about it.


I am not especially fond of cat's as but don't hate em either. Each to their own I guess, I choose to keep lizards in my back yard so I build my pits cat proof. Except for the spencer pit, if a cat gets in there it deserves what it gets! Might save feeding her for a few days, We get cats in our yard constantly, however there visits are getting less often as they are always chased out, (usually with something flying through the air at em!) So I guess my coment is I have learned to live with the fact that people let their cats roam around so I have adapted to that fact.


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

> Obviously you know nothing about ecological niches!



well pardon me your honour.



> I will kill any cat i find roaming around in my yard, whether it is that of my good friends next door, or some stray.



lovely friend you must be!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

> Couldnt a cat or cats be kept in an escape proof ,weatherproof and siutably large avairy, except when inside?




yep there are things around called cat runs with are like mesh tunnels that u can put around ur yard and house.


----------



## farmdog (Mar 16, 2005)

> why isnt it a fair comparison farmdog? almost the whole herp community wants them dead!


Zoe we could argue this point to the day we die sweetie but in the big picture cat kill reptile is well no big story but as soon as snake kills beloved cat its it the media some form or another.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

instar ur right,,not really practical for the granny in a flat ,but as long as they r restricted,like dogs, that will keep the more important animals safe...


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

are you a vet simon?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 16, 2005)

Back on topic of the Bluey, tell us how he goes, I'm guessing he's fairly young from the pic.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

I am a great friend,
but I stand up for what I believe in, ANY cat in my yard will DIE if i see it.

And i have fed my olives humanely destroyed kittens before, and will happily do it agian, and I applaud any snake who eats a cat.

If you had a pet cane toad zoe, would you let it out of the house? Cats cause just as much damage as they do, and too even a wider range of species, and in many more types of habitats


----------



## OuZo (Mar 16, 2005)

i just find it very hypocritical farmdog


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

The whole point of my post was on protecting your pets from cats. Sorry but I just can't fathom why any of you think you have the right to kill any animal.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

Are YOU a vet zoe?


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

So you have never killed a mosquito bouncer? Are you high and mighty, and the rest of us who kill animals are low lives? I think not!


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm a little teapot, Keep it real


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

i went to a call out a while ago..i got there and there was a copperhead on it last legs and the familys dead persian cat...they had gotten into a fight...the cat got bit and the snake got mangled...it was like a battle field when i got there with the cats owners crying and asking me why why...pppffffft..
such is life


----------



## Dicco (Mar 16, 2005)

What happened to the poor bloody copperhead? Was he too badly done by to make it?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

ffs ..lol...hes doing great,,,eating simones recipe and loving it...the heaters on and hes kicked back in his box' watchingwithout a trace 'with me


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

oh yeh, he was dis embowelled...dirt had got in...that WAS a shame


----------



## Dicco (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah shyte, such a waste, at least the blueis going fine.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

You said ANY animal bouncer


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

Hope he does well snakeman, unfortunately herps attacked by cats or dogs have a habit of dying 3 days later due to bacterial infection. Hope it doesn't happen to this fella.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

well he did take the cat with him ,,so,in a way he may have helped the wildlife in his spot


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

i reckon hell be ok


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

Magpie said:


> Hope he does well snakeman, unfortunately herps attacked by cats or dogs have a habit of dying 3 days later due to bacterial infection. Hope it doesn't happen to this fella.








would that be cos of the humidity in cairns,,cos here in melb i think they have more of a chance
hope so any way

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Magpie (Mar 16, 2005)

Nah, that's my experience from Tamworth.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

well im watching him.....


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

And i was called a "what was it again?" a fareweather suckhole "whatever that is" for killing toads,and here we go with cats again :roll:


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 16, 2005)

> Hope he does well snakeman, unfortunately herps attacked by cats or dogs have a habit of dying 3 days later due to bacterial infection. Hope it doesn't happen to this fella.



Like the magpie says, cat attack victims (birds, mammals and reptiles) are usually treated with the antibiotic Baytril asap. Cats carry an organism called pasteurella in their saliva, it usually causes death from pneumonia within 3 days (48hrs for birds) if left untreated.


----------



## instar (Mar 16, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> And i was called a "what was it again?" a fareweather suckhole "whatever that is" for killing toads,and here we go with cats again :roll:



Yeah, sorry about that Browns, lost my cool. actual phrase is "fairweather freind" meaning someone who is only your freind as long as things are cheery (weather is fair), I called you that because you started callin me wattso again because we disagreed. Anyway, water under? peace.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

> Anyway, water under? peace.


Cool by me!!!


----------



## instar (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope it goes well to snakeman, I rescued a mauled bluey myself last year, made a good recovery with some tlc as far as I know, peterescue might be able to find out (sydney wildlife, who i passed it on to)


----------



## instar (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Browns, your not the first person ive blued with bout stuff, lol, still freinds with most of em ! ask parko lol


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 17, 2005)

As farmdog said, if a cat killed someones beardy in an outdoor enclosure no-one but the herper would care and if they killed the cat they would be in big trouble. If a python got out and ate the cat, not only would they be outrage but no-one would care if the python got the shovel.
This and the fact that the herp community is too small to do anything to change this kind of behavior is why so many herpers get defensive/angry/frustrated at cats and hate them. My 2c anyway. On a personal note I would rather give the cat to the pound then kill it but thats me.

Edit: Sorry I posted before i finished reading the thread, I don't want to start the arguement up again, so to carry on the positive last page or so...

Good luck with the bluey sssnakeman, it looks like a nice little fella, hope he makes it alright.


----------



## indicus (Mar 17, 2005)

"I think Cats are brillant lethal hunters, the reason i wish they didnt arrive in this country....the numbers of cats in the scrub is scary"


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 17, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> when i posted this this i didnt want to start a "kill the cat posse"..cats r beautiful animals that should be given the same consideration as any when it comes to pain and suffering,if ur out of town a 22 calibre is quick and effectiv...closer in we need to trrap them and take the things to the pound...the disprin makes for a prolonged and painful death....



Thank you snakeman.


----------



## Woma_n (Mar 17, 2005)

I just happen to keep my beautiful cat inside all the time. Shes never ever been outside other than me holding her outside, and she will never be allowed outside. To be put simply, she doesnt know what shes missing, so she doesnt care if shes inside all the time. 

I think maybe people with cats should let them go outside, but in a cat walky thing thats caged and lets them go outside safely without harming other wildlife. 

But i would be angry if came across a reptile hurt, but i would be with any animal also......but each to their own. Most of the time when people speak bad against cats i listen but i dont normally say anything, because I know its not something i can change, especially cos im doing the best i can to make sure my cat does no harm. 

Over and out


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2005)

think maybe people with cats should let them go outside, but in a cat walky thing thats caged and lets them go outside safely without harming other wildlife. 
well said woma,,,and snowy is a cuty 


http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 17, 2005)

WEll for all the cat haters out there i just thought i'd relay the sticker i saw on the back of some yobbo's ute this morning on the way to uni:

CURIOSITY DIDN'T KILL THE CAT......................MY CAR DID

Simone
Just thought the cat haters might see the funny side to it.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 17, 2005)

On the funny side of things a little while ago i had some friends drop in on the way past and they stayed for 5 mins to have a quick chat about reptiles, when i walk them out to their car a cat jumped out of the car.When they looked in there was chicken all over the front seat, you see they had just been to big rooster and got their tea. It wasnt funny at the time but hell its funny when i think about it now.


----------

